# Nephrurus Levis Pilbarensis



## MrSpike (May 27, 2007)

Had these guy's for a few months, hoping to breed them this season, at the moment the female is not big enough but she is growing like a worm, and has grow 1.5 cm in the 2months I have had her, and her adult colours are starting to come through. She is changing with every shed, which aren't to far apart. I got the female from Ari and the Male from Toad, both very good people to deal with, and held the animal's until they where payed off and until my permits finally came through.

Kane


----------



## reece89 (May 27, 2007)

wow they look awsome


----------



## hornet (May 27, 2007)

god spike, how on earth do you look at them, they are HORRIBLE, better send em my way


----------



## Chrisreptile (May 27, 2007)

very nice pilbs there kane, is the lighter one the female from troy?


----------



## ari (May 27, 2007)

striking markings coming thru there Kane


----------



## MrSpike (May 27, 2007)

ari said:


> striking markings coming thru there Kane



Geez I didn't even have time to e-mail them through to you :lol: She has grown heaps since you sent her down Troy.

Yeah Chris the lighter on is the female, lovely gecko.

Kane


----------



## bluetongue beno (May 27, 2007)

very nice i want a pair


----------



## sparticus (May 27, 2007)

you have to absolutely please with those kane..


----------



## MrSpike (May 27, 2007)

sparticus said:


> you have to absolutely please with those kane..



Mate you have no idea how much I love them, I really hope I do get a few viable clutches out of them.

Kane


----------



## sparticus (May 27, 2007)

LOL...has the gecko bug bit you kane...


----------



## MrSpike (May 27, 2007)

sparticus said:


> LOL...has the gecko bug bit you kane...



Hmmm ... 9 geckos since new year, possibility of 10, I guess you could say that... oh yeah and there are those gecko's that I am getting at the end if next year... oh crap... I'm going to need some more dessert sand :lol:

Kane


----------



## younge (May 27, 2007)

Does anyone have any links or fact sheets for these little guys?

I had never heard of them before joining this website, and I think they will be my next purchase.
Saying that, I only got my first Beardie last weekend, so it might be a little while before I venture forth.


----------



## MrSpike (May 27, 2007)

younge said:


> Does anyone have any links or fact sheets for these little guys?
> 
> I had never heard of them before joining this website, and I think they will be my next purchase.
> Saying that, I only got my first Beardie last weekend, so it might be a little while before I venture forth.



Good stuff younge, hope the info I gave you helped. I suggest searching google with "Nephrurus Levis Pilbarensis care sheet" and a fair few will pop up. I think the member "Rocket" has one written for Levis Levis, may be worth PMing him for it.

Kane


----------



## younge (May 27, 2007)

Yeah, thanks Kane for your Beardie advice. Earl (my Beardie) and me are coming to an understanding, slowly.

Here's a pic: 





Okay, the first question I have regarding your new little friends is: What is the difference between Levis Levis and Nephurus Levis Pilbarensis?

Cheers,
Younge


----------



## Twiggz (May 27, 2007)

Kane.....to what you mentioned the other day......hell yeah!!!
That male has unreal markings.


----------



## MrSpike (May 27, 2007)

Twiggz said:


> Kane.....to what you mentioned the other day......hell yeah!!!
> That male has unreal markings.



8)If we both have what meets the requirements, hopefully

Younge, They are just different sub species, with varying feature I believe, someone else could probably give you more info, I'm not a gecko expert.

Kane


----------



## MrSpike (May 28, 2007)

Bump


----------



## cheyno (Jun 1, 2007)

They are unreal, I'm definately going to have to get me a pair some day soon!


----------



## Rocket (Jun 1, 2007)

Im no expert either but I believe the differences are where the wild specimens are located. Some believe that the the ranges for the three subspecies are connected and some dont. 

N.levis levis covers the largest amount of the range.
N.levis occidentalis is located most west of the range
N.levis pilbarensis is found in, whoa, what a surprise, the Pilbara region. 

They all look relatively different in the ways of colour, pattern and scale arrangement (on the lips; according to John McGrath).


----------

